# horde wont emerge...

## m@o

i'm trying for hours now to get horde to emerge.

the error is:

```
* You MUST re-ermerge mod_php with at least one of

* the following options in your USE:

* nls session

!!! ERROR: www-apps/horde-2.2.8 failed.

!!! Function horde_pkg_setup, Line 86, Exitcode 0

!!! current mod_php install cannot support horde
```

i did the re-ermerge of mod_php three times, after that php too with those flags...

dont know why that bastard wont emerge.

mod_php version is 4.3.11 as php is.

horde would be 2.2.8

tried 2.2.7 and 3.0.4-r1 as well. didn't work...

any sugestions?

thx for any hint

m@o

----------

## bkunlimited

please post emerge --info

----------

## m@o

emerge info gives the following:

```
# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1, 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1 [2.3.3 (#1, Sep 28 2004, 00:43:12)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r4

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.14.90.0.8-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.2-r7

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.21-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr codflib crypt cups curl dba emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gd gd-external gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl session slang spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## m@o

btw i did build mod_php and php with 

```
USE="nls session -X -qt"
```

thanks for your help

m@o

----------

## m@o

back from a little vacation...

today i tried again to emerge horde after a sync. but the same error is still here.

does anybody have an idea what this might be?

thanks

----------

## Mit

emerge -pv mod_php

what does it show?

I've got horde (the newer ~x86 version) working great on my server.

----------

## m@o

well...

```
# emerge mod_php -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11  -X -apache2 +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd +gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp +imap -informix +ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos +ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +pdflib +png -postgres -qt -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 0 kB 

```

thx

----------

## m@o

does anybody have any idea why this ***** package doesn't emerge?

thx for help

----------

## m@o

finally found the answer...

i got the mod_php-5.0.0 installed too and horde allways tried to use that one.

a

```
# emerge -C mod_php-5.0.0
```

did the trick and horde emerged with mod_php-4.3.10 

cheers

----------

